# fuji sagres vs specialized sirrus vs kona dew



## fredf (Aug 13, 2004)

My son's girlfriend is 20 yr old and riding an old Raliegh comfort bike with the high handlebars and the sprung seat. She just never got into cycling.
My son, who is very into cycling, and she have decided to buy her a new bike so they can take longer rides together.

In her price range are
1.specialized sirrus sport--has nice 28c tires, and is really a road bike with straight handlebars

2. kona dew--okay but has 35 cc tires and seems a bit more like a mountain bike

3. fuji sagres--much like the specialized

And ideas? She doesn't want to go to a dropped bar bike and she is a bit nervous about leaving behind the comfort bike but she is being a good sport about it!

thanks


----------



## steveroberts13 (Nov 14, 2004)

*fuji*



fredf said:


> My son's girlfriend is 20 yr old and riding an old Raliegh comfort bike with the high handlebars and the sprung seat. She just never got into cycling.
> My son, who is very into cycling, and she have decided to buy her a new bike so they can take longer rides together.
> 
> In her price range are
> ...


----------



## mikecito (Aug 12, 2005)

I just got back from a three hour ride on my Sagres  I've had it about a month and it's been great. I agree it is definetly a "stepping stone" bike though. I'm already jonesing for a real road bike now.


----------



## Flip Flash (Feb 5, 2004)

*Built a flat barred road bike*

Not very comfortable as the wrist position just isn't that great over rides over 10 miles. It's a great town bike and really cool looking with DT shifters and aero wheels, but I'd see about getting her a specialized allez or some women specific bike. 

You can tell her it's made for women and super comfortable. Avoid the stepping stone and do it right from the start. It'll be more comfortable, she can learn shifting once rather than twice and she can see how a good road bike feels (fast and smooth). My 2 cents.


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

fredf said:


> My son's girlfriend is 20 yr old and riding an old Raliegh comfort bike with the high handlebars and the sprung seat. She just never got into cycling.
> My son, who is very into cycling, and she have decided to buy her a new bike so they can take longer rides together.
> 
> In her price range are
> ...


I ride Specialized |Sirrus for 3 years, 2 years "as is", this winter have converted it to drop bar - this way is *much more *comfortable, especially for long rides. My suggestion - try to persuade her to go with drop bars. Limited hand position on flat bars is really pain in the ass (oh, sorry, I mean shoulders).


----------

